# Friday Who's going where



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

off on friday thinkning about hitting a lake... cant decide between Conroe or Lake Houston. Who else will be out there and which lake, and what you going to be targeting. I think i might just go for some cats or the boat ramp show if nothing is bitting


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll be on Conroe early and out before the crazies get there. Bass.
I have a nephew that has his own ramp, so no problems there.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

We're heading a bit north... going to Toledo Bend tonight. Looks like Friday will be a wash out with heavy rains for us in Hemphill, TX. Stay safe out there and tight lines!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

9121SS said:


> I'll be on Conroe early and out before the crazies get there. Bass.
> I have a nephew that has his own ramp, so no problems there.


yeah i'll be out early and headed back in ealry as well. you going to be on the north end? what will you be running? i'll be in the Blue spartan in my avatar, if you see me stop me and say hi, wouldnt mind meeting a few 2coolers that live on the north side of the big city.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> We're heading a bit north... going to Toledo Bend tonight. Looks like Friday will be a wash out with heavy rains for us in Hemphill, TX. Stay safe out there and tight lines!


hopefully the weather man is wrong for you!!!! have a good weekend and stay safe also. good luck if you make it out.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> yeah i'll be out early and headed back in ealry as well. you going to be on the north end? what will you be running? i'll be in the Blue spartan in my avatar, if you see me stop me and say hi, wouldnt mind meeting a few 2coolers that live on the north side of the big city.


I'll be just north of the 1097 bridge. 21' Shallow Sport. Blue and white.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll be out on the lower end of Houston, if the wind allows. Ill be jugging and bulkheading for cats. I won't be out until later in the day though.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Sheldon tomorrow afternoon, then Clear Creek bayou maybe Sunday morning, MIL lives right by there, "Bounty Hunter " on here got me thinking I should start draggin my yak down there when we go on Saturdays for events on Sundays, otherwise I try to get a wading trip down in Galveston if time allows.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

HawgTied said:


> I'll be out on the lower end of Houston, if the wind allows. Ill be jugging and bulkheading for cats. I won't be out until later in the day though.


what are you running in ? 
what re you considering using for bait? 
I am still on the fence on which lake but if i hit houston will be putting in at Dussen park, probally going for the same species (catfishing rod and reel) . If you see me swing on by and see how were doing it wont bother us a bit. we wil be in 1982 spartan trihull blue, ( one in the Avatar) 
prob be there early. Good luck to you if we dont run into each other! I'll be loooking for your report over the weekend!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Steven H said:


> Sheldon tomorrow afternoon


Sheldon Reservoir?

If so...in a yak?

If so...have I got a story to tell you! This is from one of my original posts here so I don't know what those extra characters are but here it goes...



> I have a buddy that fishes out of canoes in the Sheldon Reservoir. He said he likes it because he can get into some nice spots that are untapped for the most part. Yeahï¿½at a price as I found out later on. We go out several times and do some large mouth bass fishing. Each time was after work so daylight was short but it was summertime and the days were long enough to give us a couple hours. It was a lot of fun. Plenty of action. We would put in at this little canal looking area about 15 feet wide and paddle out into the reservoir. Lillypads everywhere. We had to power our way through them to get out into open water.
> This one time, the last time, I went was unforgettable. I get a call from my buddy. ï¿½Hey, meet me at the reservoir this afternoon. Iï¿½ve got a hot spot but itï¿½s all the way on the other side of the water so get there a little early and bring an extra person for your canoe. I have another guy meeting us out there who is going to ride with me.ï¿½ OKï¿½cool. I tell one of my co-workers and heï¿½s ready to do it. So we get there and before we put in my co-worker asks me if I want the front or the back. He explains that he was a trained boy scout and questions my ability to row properly. Itï¿½s all I can do to keep a straight face and tell him to pick. He picks the front so he can steer us. Iï¿½m bigger than him and he saw me as the motor I guess. Heh, anyway, we get into the lilly pads and he starts critiquing my rowing. Iï¿½m looking at the back of his head considering a quick swat with the rod tip but let it pass and keep rowing because we got to get all the way across the reservoir. My other buddy was listening to him and laughing his tail off from his canoe out in front of us. Ahhï¿½good times. So we keep rowingï¿½
> 
> We get all the way across the reservoir and split up. The canoes are about 300 yards apart and we are fishing. My scout master co-worker, in all his infinite scouting wisdom forgot the first rule of canoeing. NEVER SIT ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE CANOE AS YOUR PARTNER. He shifted his butt with no warning and flipped us out into the murky water. SPLASH! I pop upï¿½he pops up. All our gear is floating around us. Our cell phones are trashed. The canoe is upside down. I look over at him and bust out laughing. ï¿½Dang scout master. Is it time for a lesson in how to enter a canoe from chest deep water?ï¿½ He was not amused. So we get everything back in the boat and after a couple of efforts, figure out how to get back in pretty effectively. We look over and the other guys didnï¿½t see it happen. Well, we werenï¿½t going to tell them and went back to fishing. We fished pretty late and by the time we started heading back, we were dry but the sun was going down fast. My buddy in the other canoe had a headlamp and did a pass by to take the lead. We didnï¿½t have a light so we were following him. Heï¿½s going at full tilt and we got up to speed trying to keep up but the sun was down, no moon and last light was almost gone.
> ...


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

wow ,, good story ...


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

9121SS said:


> I'll be just north of the 1097 bridge. 21' Shallow Sport. Blue and white.


hey wanted to give you a heads up... i am going to be hitting lake houston, this weekend.. Good luck on conroe!!!!! we still need to meet up for that beer and burger at pappas one day.

be safe and have a great easter weekend!!
report back how you did.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Heading up to Conroe after work today and staying till Sunday.going to be up around 1375. My brother rented a RV for the weekend. staying at Cagle. will be doing some crappie fishing and jug lining. will be in a 18 ft Alumacraft. green. CC. say Hi if you see me and let me know you 2cool name. good luck to everyone. stay safe and have fun....SS


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Have a boat, not a kayak spot, I have seen several 10+ gators in there but they seem to stay away. I see lots of yaks out there though but truth is I am not real experienced with a long paddle yet.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> hey wanted to give you a heads up... i am going to be hitting lake houston, this weekend.. Good luck on conroe!!!!! we still need to meet up for that beer and burger at pappas one day.
> 
> be safe and have a great easter weekend!!
> report back how you did.


Will do. Good luck and Happy Easter!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I might end up out of cagle Friday night ,,,, if the weather hold out ,,, I think I know a spot to get on them crappie ,,,, been fishing out there for over 19 yrs so I guess ill test it this weekend ,,,, I hear the night time bite is alittle better ,,,


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> off on friday thinkning about hitting a lake... cant decide between Conroe or Lake Houston. Who else will be out there and which lake, and what you going to be targeting. I think i might just go for some cats or the boat ramp show if nothing is bitting


we will head out to lake Livingston dam.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

If I go I'll be in a camo Alumacraft CC with a Yamaha on the back.
As for bait, the blues will bite on almost anything. I have some gizzards, shad and other assorted goodies I was planning to bait with.
Good luck to you! I'm not 100% committed to going as the wind is predicted be blowing pretty hard. Be careful if you go.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

well I have some friends that are breaking my arm to go somewhere else ,,, problem is ,,,just really don't know where to go ,,, I want some crappie bad,,,


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

One drum so far


----------

